# Mexican Orchids



## Marc (May 10, 2011)

I want to help someone out and thought this might be the right spot to ask.

I'm looking for a nursery / breeder that specializes ( or at least has a lot of ) in mexican orchids.

He / she needs to ship to Europe as well, looking forward to hearing from someone.


----------



## jjkOC (May 10, 2011)

What kind of Mexican orchids is your friend looking for? Mexican Laelias, Oncidiums, Odontoglossums, Chysis?


----------



## Mathias (May 10, 2011)

Orchids & More in Germany recently got a shipment from Mexico with a lot of interesting species.


----------



## Marc (May 11, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Orchids & More in Germany recently got a shipment from Mexico with a lot of interesting species.



Thanks for the tip, it has allready been passed on.

Primary interest of the person I'm trying to help are various Encyclia's.

Clowesia rosea is also a plant that I could make someone happy with.


----------

